# a little eye candy



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

aww i want it for my tank!!!

looks awsome man! goodjob


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Beaut! What type is that?

--Dan


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks its a ricordia yuma.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

that is just so beautiful looking raptor. i would love to get coral for a aquarium but it is just way to expensive and i like the pred fish.

J-Rod


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

nice pink yuma Raptor.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

WAIT! you said i had yuma ricordia in my tank, so will mine look like that?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

sweet man cool peace


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It will look similar, Not the same color. Pink is rare in the hobby because divers have to go really deep, and not many will do that considering they do it without tanks. 
This guy ran me 100 bux, and that is a deal. I see them go for 250 online. Its a good thing i am propogating them to make some money back.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thats a nice ric..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

dang, ya i have like 4 or 5 growing on my live rock, i can't wait until they get bigger


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

alright raptor im asking u this man to man......... do u ever cry while lookin at your reef aquariums casue i sure would, haha man your reef aquarium is so nice.

J-Rod


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice Yuma, looks awesome


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice yuma. once you frag that dude a few times, im interested in one.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that is quite a sight. very attractive yuma indeed. stuff like that makes it tempting for me to make my 40 a reef set up, but i think i am just going to stick with my flower pot coral, an anemone and fish. reef = a lot of work







.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL, No smokingbubbles, But i have been so mad i want to throw a bowling ball thru my tank sometimes. This hobby will make you pull your teeth out sometimes.
Thanks all!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

one more of my hoeksemai, and my flameback angel.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

Damn you...

Angels are just the greatest fish arent they? I saw a Lemon Peel in person a while back and still havent gotten over it.

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Last, But not least my acropora soli. Just got it today.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Man, with single shots like these, I'm afraid a full tank shot would blow my mind.

Absolutely stunning


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you are really filling up your tank with corals aren't you? how's your wallet feeling lately







?!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Light. Ha. I am done with full colonies. Not much more small corals as well. My tank is run out of room. Time for that 6ft by 6ft cube tank.
Well in a few years anyways.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Raptor said:


> one more of my hoeksemai, and my flameback angel.
> [snapback]1038576[/snapback]​


isn't there a green coral just like that one?

J-Rod


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > one more of my hoeksemai, and my flameback angel.
> ...


Not following, One that i have or one in general? Never seen an all green hoek.
There is green accents in the piece there, But its not showing up too well.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Raptor said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > Raptor said:
> ...


no i don't mean in your aquarium, i mean isn't there a coral that looks like that purple one of yors but green. i will try to find some pics.

J-Rod


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh there could be, I thought i had one but its a different species.
There are lots of green acropora. I have a couple differemt species like my green table, and my green slimer, And loads of others. Now i have not seen every color of hoeksemai, but most are blue and purple.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

Ahhh, the joy of buying frags!

Great pics Raptor. Im actually getting some corals similar to those, although I've never seen Acro like that one before. Is it a young colony?

--Dan


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The one in the last pic is over 10 inches in diameter., and that aint nothing for them.


----------

